# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Eliminating the red tape

## webtubbs

Just read about changes to the building regs here in Tas...  http://www.themercury.com.au/news/po...71f628dd54122d 
Hopefully it passes!

----------


## webtubbs

More information here...  http://www.justice.tas.gov.au/__data...014_-_v1.1.pdf

----------

